# Hello



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Hy,my name is Dragan,and im BH. Well,im xBH.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.

How can your fellow members help you?


----------



## Dragan Jovanovic (Jan 16, 2019)

Why cant I read my message? I got a forum message in my inbox,but when I try to read it it says that I dont have a permition to do that.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

it takes a few post...give it time.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

A warm welcome to TAM. We are sorry that a betrayal is what brought you here. Would you like to tell us the background of your situation and how we can help?


----------

